# aussenborder viertakt umlegen?



## rob (29. März 2005)

hallo boardies!
nachdem ich mich jetzt nicht mehr mit meinem 30 jahre alten 4 ps zweitakt herumärgern will,möcht ich einen neuen 6 ps vietakter kaufen.
nun hab ich gehört das du diese motoren nicht umlegen kannst.ist das richtig?muss den motor im auto liegend transportieren.
der von yamaha würde mir gefallen.
hat jemand einen tipp für mich wo ich online solche motoren bestellen kann,bzw eine günstige bezugsquelle und eventuell noch andere interessante marken?
vielen dank
lg aus wien
rob


----------



## Toni_1962 (29. März 2005)

*AW: aussenborder viertakt umlegen?*

Hi Rob#h ,

ich habe mir den 5 PS 4Takter von Mercury zugelegt. Der erfüllt die "Bodenseezulassung". Mit dem Motor bin ich bisher sehr zufrieden.

Der Motor hat eine Seite auf die man ihn legen darf. Hierzu ist er von Werk aus konstruiert und hat auch werkseitig hierzu eine Auflagefläche.  Habe den Motor nun schon einige tausend km im Kofferraum des Autos transportiert und es ist tatsächlich und erwartungsgemäß noch kein Tropfen Öl ausgetreten. #h


----------



## rob (29. März 2005)

*AW: aussenborder viertakt umlegen?*

ahh vielen dank toni für deine antwort.denke das wird auch bei den anderen typen so sein.lg
rob


----------



## Knurrhahn (29. März 2005)

*AW: aussenborder viertakt umlegen?*

Ich habe auch einen 5 PS 4Takter.
Die Seite auf der du den Motor hinlegen darfst ist gekennzeichnet.
Meistens auf den Gashebel, oder wie das Ding heisst.
Gruss Knurri!


----------



## Lachsy (29. März 2005)

*AW: aussenborder viertakt umlegen?*



			
				Toni_1962 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Rob#h ,
> 
> ich habe mir den 5 PS 4Takter von Mercury zugelegt. Der erfüllt die "Bodenseezulassung". Mit dem Motor bin ich bisher sehr zufrieden.
> 
> Der Motor hat eine Seite auf die man ihn legen darf. Hierzu ist er von Werk aus konstruiert und hat auch werkseitig hierzu eine Auflagefläche.  Habe den Motor nun schon einige tausend km im Kofferraum des Autos transportiert und es ist tatsächlich und erwartungsgemäß noch kein Tropfen Öl ausgetreten. #h



Dito , wir haben auch ein 5 ps 4 takter von mercury, transportiert wird er liegend im kofferraum, wenn er nicht am spiegel am boot hängt . 

mfg Lachsy


----------



## rob (29. März 2005)

*AW: aussenborder viertakt umlegen?*

na super!danke euch!
von yamaha gibt es gar keinen 6psler..ich dillo...
schwanke jetzt zwischen dem tohatsu 6ps und dem mercury 6ps..der merkury ist ein wenig günstiger und um einen kilo schwerer.werd mich mal erkundigen ob es zwischen denen noch weitere unterschiede gibt.wenn ihr was wisst würd ich mich auch freuen.lg rob


----------



## Schütti (29. März 2005)

*AW: aussenborder viertakt umlegen?*

Hallo rob,

soweit mir bekannt ist, kannst du jeden 4-Takter auf die Seite legen aber eben nur auf eine Bestimmte. Habe selbst einen Honda der wunderbar läuft. In meinen Augen haben 4-Takter nur Vorteile und das bisschen Ölwechsel kriegst du ja wohl hin, oder.

Bezüglich des Kaufs kann ich nur immer wieder die "BOOT" (Messe) in Düsseldorf empfehlen. Ist allerdings von Wien ein ganzes Stückchen Fahrt und in Österreich kennst du dich sicherlich selber besser aus.

Bis dann

Euer Schütti


----------



## Lachsy (29. März 2005)

*AW: aussenborder viertakt umlegen?*

so wie ich weis steckt im Mercury oberhalb des Wasserspiegels (alles was nicht im Wasser ist ) ein yamaha. so sagte man es uns.

mfg Lachsy


----------



## AndreL (29. März 2005)

*AW: aussenborder viertakt umlegen?*

Hallo Rob,
also erstmal gibt es eine 6Ps Yamaha mit 4 TaktTechnick. Siehe hier.
http://www.yamaha-motor.de/products...ils.jsp?model=tcm:37-16870&model=tcm:37-16872
Es gibt den F6 in 2 Versionen (A&B), einmal den gedrosselten mit 3,6 kw und einmal den "normalen" mit 4.4 kw. Du siehst also es gibt eine 6ps motor mit 4 Takt technik von Yamaha! Und da ich diesen Moror selber fahre kann ich dir versichern das Teil ist wirklich Spitzenklasse! Leise Verbrauchsarm, usw. Du kann st den Motor problemlos liegend transportieren (Pinnenseite). 
Ich würde ihn JEDERZEIT wieder kaufen!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Toni_1962 (29. März 2005)

*AW: aussenborder viertakt umlegen?*

Vergleich mal den Merciry 5 PS mit dem Yamaha 6 PS hinsichtlich des Gewichts.

Meinen Mercury kann ich noch ganz handsam an's Wasser schleppen bzw in den Kofferaum heben.


----------



## AndreL (29. März 2005)

*AW: aussenborder viertakt umlegen?*

Toni, ganz klar richtig was du über das Gewicht sagst! AAAAABER der Yamaha ist ei 2 Zylinder der Mercury (soweit ich weiß) nicht oder?


----------



## basswalt (29. März 2005)

*AW: aussenborder viertakt umlegen?*

yamaha sind ausgezeichnete aussenborder. kann ich nur empfehlen...


----------



## Toni_1962 (29. März 2005)

*AW: aussenborder viertakt umlegen?*



			
				AndreL schrieb:
			
		

> Toni, ganz klar richtig was du über das Gewicht sagst! AAAAABER der Yamaha ist ei 2 Zylinder der Mercury (soweit ich weiß) nicht oder?


 
richtig .. aber das ist ja das Gewichtsproblem:

Mercury 5 PS: 25 Kg #6 
Yamaha 6 PS: 37 Kg |uhoh: 

Da ich den Motor im Kofferkasten transportieren will und an's Wasser schleppe und dort montiere, habe ich den Mercury auch dem Yamaha klar vorgezogen! #h


----------



## Dxlfxn (29. März 2005)

*AW: aussenborder viertakt umlegen?*

Kauf dir den 2 Zylinder! Der 1Zylinder ist nur eingebildet wirklich leise. Es sei denn, dir geht  es nur um den niedrigen Verbrauch.


----------



## Toni_1962 (29. März 2005)

*AW: aussenborder viertakt umlegen?*



			
				Dolfin schrieb:
			
		

> Kauf dir den 2 Zylinder! Der 1Zylinder ist nur eingebildet wirklich leise. Es sei denn, dir geht es nur um den niedrigen Verbrauch.


 
..oder das Gewicht?|kopfkrat


----------



## rob (30. März 2005)

*AW: aussenborder viertakt umlegen?*

ich hab mich jetzt für den mercury 6ps 4 takt entschieden.den normalen ohne bodenseedrosselung.
der hat nur einen zylinder und wiegt 25 kilo.bezahlt hab ich jetzt 1360€,hoff das ich ihn am ende der woche schon bei mir hab und gleich an die donau mitnehmen kann.
bin schon gespannt wie schnell das 70 kilo boot dann läuft.
freu mich schon sehr ohne stress im kopf in die strömung zu fahren:q
lg aus wien
rob


----------



## Toni_1962 (30. März 2005)

*AW: aussenborder viertakt umlegen?*

#6 viel Spaß damit und schöne Gleitfahrt #h


----------



## Johann (30. März 2005)

*AW: aussenborder viertakt umlegen?*

@ Rob!

Guck mal unter www.gebrauchtboote.de ... dort sind neben Gebrauchtangeboten auch Händler, die neue Bootsmotoren anbieten.
Ich hab mir den kleinen 4-Takter von Honda (BF 2) neu geholt und die 2,3 PS reichen dicke aus, um mit meinem Boot auf Raubfisch zu schleppen:q

Johann


----------



## Esoxeagle (31. Juli 2005)

*AW: aussenborder viertakt umlegen?*

Hey boardies,
ich fahre in 2 Wochen nach Schweden an den See Vättern. Bei dem gebuchten Haus ist ein Boot dabei mit einem 2 PS Motor. Nähere Angaben haben ich leider auch nicht. Jetzt meine Frage. Ist ein Benzinmotor mit 2 PS ein zweitakter, kann man damit weitere Strecken im Standgas fahren und wieviel Bezinverbrauch hat er ungefähr???

Im voraus schonmal vielen dank und Petri Heil

Gruß Esox


----------



## Albatros (31. Juli 2005)

*AW: aussenborder viertakt umlegen?*

Moin Esox#h

der 2 PS kann ein zwei- aber auch ein viertakter sein. Der Benzinverbrauch wird sicherlich unter einem Liter in der Stunde sein, also immer einen kleinen Reservekanister mitnehmen. Serienmäßig haben diese Motoren nur einen kleinen Einbautank mit etwa einem Liter Fassungsvermögen.

@Rob#h

Glückwunsch zum neuen Motor und viel Spaß damit :m


----------



## Esoxeagle (3. August 2005)

*AW: aussenborder viertakt umlegen?*

Hey Albatros

Vielen Dank für die Angaben. Jetzt stellt sich mir nur noch eine Frage. Was für Benzin? Wir kommen Samstag Abend an und bekommen dann leider am Sonntag kein Benzin mehr. Der Besitzer konnte mir leider auch keine Angaben welchen Sprit ich brauchen und beim Motor steht nichts dabei. Genaueres werde ich dann erst am Montag erfahren. Aber ein Sonntag ohne Angeln du weißt was das heißt  .
Könntest du mir sagen was ich da für Benzin brauch um 3 Liter im Kanister mitzunehmen?

Danke und Petri Heil

Gruß michi


----------



## Albatros (5. August 2005)

*AW: aussenborder viertakt umlegen?*

Hi Esox#h

also das richtige Benzin ist auf jeden Fall normal bleifrei. Was ich Dir aber nicht 100%ig sagen kann, ob es ein zwei- oder 4-takter ist. Auf den 4-takt Motoren steht auf der Haube eigentlich immer "Four Stroke"! Auch sollte der Besitzer o. der Anbieter wissen, ob es sich um einen zwei- o. viertakter handelt. Dem zweitakter solltest du dann mit einer Mischung von 1:100, bei neueren Motoren bis ca. 15 Jahre alt, fahren. Ältere Motoren fahren in der Regel mit etwas mehr Öl, also 1:50. Bei 1:100 benötigst Du also 30 ml. Öl für Deinen 3ltr. Reservekannister. Also, viel Spaß und sicher dich noch mal bei dem Besitzer ab...


----------



## Dieter1944 (5. August 2005)

*AW: aussenborder viertakt umlegen?*



			
				Lachsy schrieb:
			
		

> so wie ich weis steckt im Mercury oberhalb des Wasserspiegels (alles was nicht im Wasser ist ) ein yamaha. so sagte man es uns.
> 
> mfg Lachsy




Mercury und Mariner sind baugleich. 

LG Dieter


----------

